# A/C won't stop



## homeguy (Aug 17, 2006)

I have a honeywell thermostat and the unit runs continually.  When the thermostat shows the room tempurature has reached what is set the unit continues to run. Do I need to replace the thermostat or is this a larger problem?


----------



## Hube (Aug 17, 2006)

homeguy said:
			
		

> I have a honeywell thermostat and the unit runs continually.  When the thermostat shows the room tempurature has reached what is set the unit continues to run. Do I need to replace the thermostat or is this a larger problem?


-------------------------------------------------------------------
 I assume you  have an "split a/c sytstem",with an fan and coil unit inside and a condenser/compressor unit outside.
What happens if you let it continue to run this way? Does it finally shut off, and does it lower (if an a/c unit)the temperature any more or doesit remain the same?
Also, when you say the.."unit runs continually", do you mean just the inside fan is running or just the outside fan,or both?
This info is needed to advise you further to your problem


----------



## glennjanie (Aug 17, 2006)

Hi Homeguy:
Everything now is supposed to be high efficency. Part of that efficency is to size the heat and a/c to just do the job in normal weather for your location. If you have some extreme weather (5 or 10 degrees above the design) it will run all the time and possibly even loose 2 or 3 degrees during the day; it will catch up during the night though. Most of our country has been experiencing above normal temperatures this summer ( shades of golbal warming) and units find little time to cut off.
Now, if your unit is reaching 2 or 3 degrees below the chosen temperature, then you do have a theremostat problem.
Glenn


----------



## chic (Aug 19, 2006)

check your suction line on the out side unit,it should be sweating,and the same going to the coil on the furness.if there is no evidence of condensation then you may be low on freon,call a tech.


----------



## Trey Greyjoy (Sep 20, 2006)

Just to take a step back...is the AC on or is the fan still running? Is the outside unit running or is the inside unit moving air? Or both? 
Im just asking this because my wife called me at work with this "problem" and when I got home it was just the fan running, not the AC.


----------

